# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Leg Focus - Vastus Lateralis

## digitalje5u5

What is a great exercise to do that really focuses on the vastus lateralis - or outside of the thigh?

----------


## Zanelike

I do leg extensions and point my toes to the inside. I find that that hits the leg sweep pretty good.

----------


## digitalje5u5

Thanks man. Ill try it out.

----------


## barbndr

Pointing the toes out is the popular way, and at least from a psychological standpoint it seems to feel that the VL does a bit more work. Most mags also hold this view. Back in PT school, I had access to some pretty cool equipment that I put to personal use. I did quite a bit of research on a biofeedback and EMG machines. Basically, biofeedback uses an electrode to pick up the degree of work a muscle does. I found no difference in quad contraction as it relates to knee extensions. The majority of the contraction in the first 40 degrees of motion is performed by the VL and RF (difficult to measure the Vastus intermedius because it is somewhat deeper), and the the VMO kicks in at the end. Toe position didn't change the amount of work the muscle did at least per the technology that I was using. 

We also did the chest and found that inclines cause a greater overall contraction of the chest than any other form of chest exercises. Possibly due to less accessory muscle involvement. I won't bore you with details.

Still, if you think something works, sometimes that is all that is necessary, and I admit to doing my share of toe "strategies" when doing extensions to get different muscles involved.

----------


## SwoleCat

Hacks.

~SC~

----------


## Jimmya73

close grip barbell squats, leg presses with a close and low foot position, front squats...just alter foot position until you feel it

----------

